# Help



## andrew3 (Aug 4, 2009)

hello everyone i am new to pit bulls but i love them so much. i have a dog and in His ped It sad blue diamond alot. Is this one of his blood lines and if so can you tell me any thing about it thanks alot. It also said razors edge throwing knuckles Alot and alittle less of thease ,cloverhills,yorks nevada blue diamond, kimmars catt man roo are thease his bloodlines too and are they good ones thank alot for everyones input and help!


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

What's your question?

You have what is referred to as an American Bully. If you type "Razor's Edge" into google their site should be the first link. Also search all those names in the search function here and you may find the dog or owners of the same bloodlines.


----------



## andrew3 (Aug 4, 2009)

Pedigree for PR RAZORS EDGE BUDDAH
PIT BULL 

Sire
PR SMOKE DOG BLUE Sire
GRCH BLUE DIAMONDS EMPIRE STRIKES BACK Sire
GRCH BLUE DIAMONDS DESERTSTORM TANK Sire
CLOVERHILLS WATUKA SPIRT 
Dam
BLUE DIAMONNDS MISSY OF BBA 
Dam
GRCH NAVARROS BLUEDIAMOND'S RED DAWN Sire
GAFFS LOARD OF ILLUSION 
Dam
GRCH GAFFS CALF DAZZILE 
Dam
PR BLUE DIAMONDS ALLYSIN CHAINS Sire
CH BLUE DIAMOND'S GENNERAL Sire
GRCH PR RAZORS EDGE B DIAMONDS RISING SUN 
Dam
BLUE DIAMONDS DIAMONDS OF XTREME 
Dam
PR BLUECRESTS LIL TIGER Sire
GRCH BLUE DIAMONDS EYE OF THE TIGER OF SK 
Dam
CH MARYJAXS ASION SPICE 
Dam
RAZOR EDGE GUCCI Sire
PR FARRARSBHANNIBAL Sire
PR TOP DOGKENNELS OG ROMEO Sire
PR RAZORS EDGE STEELCITY RAW KILO 
Dam
PR RAZORS EDGE BLUE CRESCENT MOON 
Dam
PR TOP DAWG KENNELS LADY SADIE Sire
TDK PRINCE OTIS 
Dam
TDK PRINCESS ANASTASIA 
Dam
PASSIONS/RE ZOE Sire
UWP RAZORS EDGE USUAL SUPECT Sire
RAZORS EDGE T AND JS BIG BALOO 
Dam
GRCH RAZORS EDGE SADEYS PADDINGTON 
Dam
UWPCH BEACHES GROUND ZERO Sire
BULLDOGS FARMS BLUE NEO 
Dam
PATRICS STORM


----------



## andrew3 (Aug 4, 2009)

this is his ped up to four gen would i say he is 65 blue diamond/35 razor edge and


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

American Bullies have all started out registered as American Pit Bull Terriers, but now have their own registries. I'm still not understanding your question.


----------



## andrew3 (Aug 4, 2009)

what is his blood line


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

your dog is an Ambully and his bloodline is RE. Blue Diamond in not a bloodline it is a breeder's kennel name. Here is the kennel Untouchable Blue Diamond Kennel

This info was found by doing a simple search on the grand sire of your pup. Very easy to do all you have to do is ask yahoo search 

If you look at blue diamond empire strikes back that dog is a UKC grand CH. It goes to show you what crap the UKC is putting up. That dog is way to large for a True APBT and the fact it is RE tells you they are putting up cross breeds. The UKC has lost what a true APBT looks like!
Not dissing on your dog but venting a little about Amstaffs and Ambullies in the UKC ring.


----------



## andrew3 (Aug 4, 2009)

thanks for your help so do you think my dogs parents came from this website then. and i dont realy understand when you said bloodline is RE. Blue Diamond in not a bloodline. so what would the blood line be sorry im just domb on this kind of stuff


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

When someone says your dog has RE bloodline, this means your dog is Razors Edge (RE, get it). I know you are new here but, you will eventually get it. As for Blue Diamond not being a blood line, let me see how I would explain it better for you. My female is of Gotti Bloodline but when I sent in the paperwork for her I listed my Kennel name so, her paperwork came back showing 'PR' (because she is purple ribbon= her UKC paperwork had an A on it) IK Queen Mommas. Get it now?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

andrew3 said:


> thanks for your help so do you think my dogs parents came from this website then.


You do not know where your dog came from? and I doubt your dogs sire and dam came from there otherwise they would have blue diamond in front of their names.

Where did you get your dog from?


----------



## andrew3 (Aug 4, 2009)

i got him from a small pit bull farm from here in maryland where i live they own about 15 dogs when i was there. he is Ukc reg and i just took the info from the pappers


----------



## andrew3 (Aug 4, 2009)

Thanks inf602 for braking it down for me i am starting to understand


----------



## edgar214 (Jul 19, 2009)

I rescued mine when he was 6 weeks old, so when I'm asked what's his bloodline, I tell people he's "Outta Texas by Truck".


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

The correct ettequitte of the dog world is to give the breeder of the litter the kennel name followed by your call name. That way they get the credit for what they have produced. For example: I got my RE female from Island Pride Bullies. Her papers don't say "Indigo Bully Connection's Indigo" rather they say "Island Pride Bullies Indigo". I will probably do the same for my puppies on their papers since I bred her back to his kennel I have the next generation. In all actuality my breeder should have kept with RE _____ until has has produced 4 generations (some one correct me if I'm wrong on this number). I don't mean litters, but offspring of offspring and so on and so forth. This is why so many people have questions on where their dogs come from.


----------



## Inf602 (Apr 13, 2009)

I would say at least 3 but 4 could easily tighten the blood more but I would recommend line breeding and not inbreeding.


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

Your dog is not an American Bully at all. Luke (Empire Strikes Back) is far from a big dog. He stands Just shy of 19 inches and may go at his largest 60 pounds. He does have bullier features but the dogs at Blue Diamond would not fit in the AmBully show ring.

The other part of your ped goes to Gaff dogs I actually saw Smoke as a pup and compete against his brother and sister, Apollo and Timber both very far from the AmBully standard.

Blue Diamond dogs have not been mixed with anything! I will put it on whatever anybody wants. I personally know the breeder and his feelings on the AmBully. People are giving people false information, just because you see RE does not make it a AmBully. Look at BD dogs and you can see a difference nor only in style but in type, when compared to ABKC dogs.

As far as bloodlines go, Mr Baker has been breeding for over 15 years and although questioning BD as a bloodline is fine, I would say he at least kept his strain of the RE blood, geared towards UKC show dogs.

I am posting this from my phone, but I will post pics of conditioned ancestors of your dog and show you what they are. 

I'm not here to call anyone out but I will definitely be speaking on this issue next Tuesday, because some of the overall generalization of all things RE, Gaff or Gotti is AmBully is pure garbage, and to spew it to newbies is not helping the situation in my opinion.

Anyone who has read any of my posts or heard my show knows that I stand by the idea of calling AmBullies, Am Bullies and ApBts Apbts!

However, I also know several breeders of the RE line who still breeds to the RE style of 10 to 15 years ago. I know they are not caught up in the AmBully craze and although their dogs carry more bone and slightly larger head I still feel they are producing balanced dogs.

So to answer the original poster YOU DO NOT HaVE an AmBully. The dogs your dogs come from are UKC show dogs for the most part. A few are larger than ideal but overall balanced, I know the faults of the line, or of dogs produced from this particular kennel.

Do your research contact the breeder and I guarantee you will find the info you are looking for.


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

For further knowledge, the bottom half of your dogs ped is very different from the top. The dogs on the bottom are not show dogs to my knowledge, a lot still go to UKC style dogs, one could however argue that a few dogs in the ped are more the type of an AmBully. 

The top half which refers to BD however in my opinion can not be and once again I know are not the product of crosses. A old time breeder once told me don't judge a dog from a pic, put your hands on a dog and make an educated assessment. 

My dogs do not look like a lot of peoples on the board but if someone called them mixes I think I would die of laughter! It would be ridiculous at best. A lot are experts and well versed on APBT lines ADBA, but not too many are well versed on UKC lines and kennels.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

BullyTheKid said:


> A lot are experts and well versed on APBT lines ADBA, but not too many are well versed on UKC lines and kennels.


And thats why we have this post. I think the education may help with the overall representation of the dogs.


----------



## chipmunk (Mar 31, 2010)

andrew- your dog's ped is similar tomy pups. You may have a sib to one of my pups parents


----------



## kingrobert1932 (13 d ago)

Oldskool Brent said:


> What's your question? You have what is referred to as an American Bully. If you type "Razor's Edge" into google their site should be the first link. Also search all those names in the search function here and you may find the dog or owners of the same bloodlines.


 Actually blue diamond kennel dogs are apbt UKC show lines


----------

